# Took the plunge!



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I put a (hefty) deposit on a papillon puppy. She is a black and white and bred by my 1st choice breeder. She will be 12 weeks old on 05/30, so the timing is almost perfect. I am a teacher and will be off work from June 16th until Sept. 06. Even if my admin doesn't like it, I will come home between my two classes during the 2 weeks she is home and I am still working, so she will not be crated for more than 3 hours, at a time. I'm really excited about this and hope to have a new pawparent experience at least close to Sammy.

But, I am also freaking out about bringing this baby girl home. Sammy was SO easy to train. I am also worried that having a sibling might change the very close bond I have with Sammy. We have our fluid routines and a puppy will definitely change those.

On the positive side, Sammy loves interacting with other dogs. My son is now home less and my job is more demanding, so Sammy is left home alone for many hours ( max is 6). I hate that he is alone for so long and think his quality of life would improve with a canine companion.

So, I am getting this puppy. She is a girl - i have always been partial to boys. I am so hoping to love this breed as much as I love my poodle.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Waiting in anticipation!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. I m looking forward to following your journey


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations! I had all the same worries that you describe, first when bringing Poppy home and then more recently with Freddy - even more so with Freddy, as the girls and I have had a dozen years to settle into a comfortable routine. In both cases it was much easier than I had feared, especially with Freddy. As I have described elsewhere having him already happy to settle in a pen was an absolute godsend, and Sophy's help raising him has been invaluable. I suspect your papillon girl will boss Sammy around, and that he will love it. 

And yes, your relationship with him will change a bit, but it is an expansion into new areas, not a loss - seeing Sophy running with Freddy, happy and busy and reenergised, makes my heart sing, and if she is no longer bored in the evenings and demanding that I entertain her I can accept that as a Good Thing!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Is it possible to ask the breeder to keep him the extra 2 weeks until you are off work (even if there is a charge). This way it will be a lot less stressful for you and the pup as it’s hard to leave them when they are so young.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

That is what I did with Raven, and I would not do it again. I feel like I missed those early weeks of socialization and she is still dealing with the after effects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

" Is it possible to ask the breeder to keep him the extra 2 weeks until you are off work (even if there is a charge). This way it will be a lot less stressful for you and the pup as it’s hard to leave them when they are so young."

I had thought about this, but decided that I did not want to miss 2 weeks of crucial socialization time - like Raven's Mom said. The breeder has a ton of experience ( she is the same one I considered a year or so ago), but she is in her eighties, her husband has serious health issues and there are only two puppies in the litter. The breeder told me they were very cautious of exposure to COVID, even now, due to her husband's failing health, so I suspect the puppy will not getting socialization outside of their home/kennel.

fjm - big bonus! The puppy is being crate trained and the breeder has a very strict schedule she adheres too. I can hear the anxiety in her voice if our phone conversation goes 3 minutes over the time she is to feed the pups. She cares very much about her puppies and had me fill out a 4 page open answer questionnaire before even considering me. I would very much love to p.m. you to get first hand experience from someone that has both paps and poodle. From all my research, this is a good match and I can't wait for Sammy to have a sibling he can do laps around the back yard with and just play. 

I really hope I am not making a huge mistake. I am also really excited. Attached is a pic of my pup's mother and some of her at 2 weeks.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pretty Mum, and the puppy has lovely markings. Not the main thing one is looking for, of course, but a bonus in a well bred dog. Hard to believe those tiny little ears will grow into butterfly wings... Do PM me, although it is some time since Poppy and Sophy were youngsters together - as far as I recall the only real difference was that Poppy was decidedly easier to train. In my very limited experience Paps tend to be rather more independent and need bigger rewards to get them motivated to cooperate. Socialisation is especially important for very small dogs and needs careful handling, of course, although Freddy at 10 weeks loved every dog and human he met, if not immediately then within 10 seconds!


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes. I wanted another male. I have just always had boy puppies and think they are more affectionate, attuned to their people and eager to please. But, this is a joint effort with my 21 yr. old son, and he wanted a female. The timing of this litter couldn't be better, but she only has 2 females, so we are getting a girl. I hope my adult son steps up and does his part! We researched breeds for years and decided a pap was for us.

I would have gone with another poodle hands down, but the grooming/heath care is too costly to think I can support two when I retire, which will be in 4 years. I need my second dog to be kinda wash and wear!


----------

